
Intel Acquires Habana Labs for $2B - kjw
https://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2019/12/16/intel-acquires-habana-labs-for-2b/
======
utopian3
With all the hyper scale providers building or launching their own inference
chips, this seems untimely. If intel wants a return on that $2B, I think it
will come down to how fast they can execute mass-production of these chips.
Unless I have missed a distinct advantage here.

